# Grizzly rider down and the Grizzly hit a tree...



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey guys,
We went to a local mudding event this weekend at the ******* Yacht Club and my wife rides the Grizzly 660 and she had her girlfriend on the back. She was just brapping thru a small mud hole when all of a sudden the throttle got stock wide open and propelled them straight into a tree (30-40 mph).. 
My wife and her girlfriend were thrown over the bars into the woods, missing the trees with their body (thank god!). My wife was taken to the ER via ambulance since she couldnt move her arm and her inner thigh looked like a grapefruit got shoved under her skin. 
Thankfully she came out okay, just has to wear an arm sling for a few days. The other girl is a little beat up & scratched up from all of the thron bushes they landed in.

So, since the girls are alright & alive, I got a chance to look over the bike and we think the bike may have a tweaked frame. I have insurance but I'm just curious as to how much they may cover it for.. Has anyone gone thru an insurance claim and how difficult was the process?

Here are some pics of the bike.. And I would like to say a big thanks to Brandon & Whitney (lilbigtonka and Lulu) for helping us get the bikes back to camp while I was with my wife at the emergency room.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yes it was a very scary moment, but everything turned out ok and god was def watching over them at that time for sure.....as far as the bikes and stuff that was nothing dion least i could do......wish we coulda rode more we were just getting started lol and i only had to use tyhe winch one time for ya hahaha but there will be a next time and we will make up for it and yes this was a freak accident.....


----------



## Polaris (May 1, 2011)

oh ****... sorry to hear about the girls and the bike


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

it's cool that the lady's are ok i had one fall off a trailer with less than 2 miles on it and the insurance totaled it out and it was quick and easy for me just my experance


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Does the insurance company let you buy the bike back so I can grab my goodies off to resell or they just crush 'em??


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

I would get the goodies off before you claimed it on insurance. Glad to hear they are ok really hate to hear about accidents like this.


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh man! They smacked the tree good! Glad everyone is going to be alright! The yamaha banshees were notorious for having the throttle stick after hitting a puddle! You could almost count on it happening! Just had to grab the brake and shut her down. I bet a stuck throttle on an automatic is scary!


----------



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)

aww man , im glad they are alright ....


----------



## Atchley (May 10, 2011)

primetime1267 said:


> Does the insurance company let you buy the bike back so I can grab my goodies off to resell or they just crush 'em??





hp488 said:


> I would get the goodies off before you claimed it on insurance. Glad to hear they are ok really hate to hear about accidents like this.


This. Just take all your stuff off and if you buy the bike back throw it back on or resell.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

glad they are ok!!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

That is so scary. Glad they are on the mend.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

**** dion thats crazy glad your wife n her friend are ok. i say call them up and ask them what could be done and when they ask whats on it just say its all stock except for the snorkles and see what they say.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

First, I'm glad the women are ok, hate to hear about anything like this. I bought a brand new Arctic Cat 650 H1 in 06' and had it ten days when my wife totalled it. She ran into a gravel pit and flipped numerous times, she broke her back in two places and broke her neck in two different places, she also had another girl on the back with her, she wasn't hurt very bad at all. A couple months of rehab, two titanium rods and 14 screws in her back, and a titanium plate in her neck. Man it was rough for a while, I had to take a leave of absence at work for three months to take care of her. The ol' savings took a BIG hit. LOL Needless to say she don't ride anymore. I will be getting a sxs soon and I hope she'll be able to ride in it, we'll see. The insurance company will give you a chance to buy it back if they total it. I could have bought mine back for $1500, but I just didn't have the cash to get it. Just the motor was worth more than that, it was brand new. But anyway, good luck with it and keep us posted on the women.


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks guys for all of the warm comments. My wife is going tomorrow to see our primary Dr. for a follow up visit, her arm is really tweaked still.

I spoke with my claim adjuster(Allstate) today and they already got the ball rolling. I called my local Yamaha dealer and spoke with the service manager and he will be looking for my Grizz tomorrow sometime. These guys are probably one of the best dealers around and take excellent care of my stuff when I get something fixed by them, they handle it quick and usually always under the table...
I explained to my adjuster that I would like to replace all of my aftermarket items with stock parts before I bring it in, he said not worry about it. It will only increase the value of the bike if it gets totaled out. Plus I'm not sure if the right rim got taco'd or not. So it may be better just to get it checked out to be safe. So if I it does it totaled, I'm going to buy it back and probably just part it out on the forums if the repairs tally up to high. I already my buddies placing bids on the Grizz so they can get one cheap, LOL..

I do have the $1000 optional items coverage.
I do have full coverage (comp & collision-$500 ded.) with $1000 medical coverage (helps with extra med bills from ambulance ride, cat scan & X-rays)

So keep your fingers crossed for me, hopefully I'll come out squeaky clean.


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

SS rims = lifetime warranty.


----------



## SuzukiMudder (Jan 21, 2011)

limited liftetime warranty.... lol


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

$4700 worth of damage done and the service manager just quit tallying the damage. Waiting for my adjuster to get out there next week.. I did go get my rims and tires off the bike and replaced them with some stockers.


----------



## pitbullmike007 (Sep 30, 2010)

daumn bro srry to hear that,, glad everyone is doin good..


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Dang man, just seen this. - Sorry about your wife and her friend, hope all turns out good as new for them. 


Sucks to see the bike looking like that. Good thing you had insurance for sure.


----------



## the grizzly muder (Dec 24, 2009)

was frame bent bike still driveably?


----------

